# اضحك مع الجسر الزجاجي في الصين ” صور و قصص “



## paul iraqe (27 سبتمبر 2020)

* 






جسر زانغجياجي في الصين، أطول جسر زجاجي في العالم، هو جسر مصنوع من الزجاج  الشفاف على ارتفاع 300م ويبلغ طوله 430م، تجربة فريدة ومغامرة شيقة حيث  الارتفاع الشاهق وكأنك معلق بالهواء تم افتتاحه في 2016 وقد التقطت عدسات  الكاميرات بعض المواقف الطريفة والمضحكة للزائرين الذين شعروا بالرهبة  والخوف من المرور على الجسر لأول مرة





خدعة مضحكة على الجسر

تم تصميم الجسر بشكل مبتكر وحديث بحيث يجذب الآلاف من الزوار يوميًا وهو ما  جعل بعض الشباب يقومون بخداع صديق لهم وإقناعه بالمرور على الجسر وبمجرد  وصوله هناك جلس على الأرض وامتنع عن السير وظل يتوسل اليهم وسط ضحكات  الجميع الذين قاموا بتصويره وهو في حالة من الهلع حتى أن بعضهم بدأ بسحبه  وهو منهار ويرفض أن يسير على الجسر اعتقادًا منه أنه سوف يقع.




خوف وهلع

وفي هذا الموقف يظهر أخ واخت وهما يحاولان عبور الجسر الزجاجي، والأخ في  قمة الهلع، ويلزم الصمت، لاعتقاده بأن الزجاج سوف ينكسر بسبب المرور فوقه،  ولذلك ظل متعلق بسور الجسر ويسير وهو شبه جالس، وخلفه شقيقته، تسير وهي لا  تستطيع تمالك نفسها من شدة الضحك بسبب فعل أخيها، والجميع خلفه ينظرون إليه  وهم يضحكون.




اتركوني أعيش

و يظهر في هذا الموقف رجل ومعه اثنان من أصدقائه يسحبانه رغمًا عنه لكي  يعبر الجسر، وهو يأبى ذلك من شدة الخوف، وملقى على بطنه على أرضية الجسر  ويصرخ معبرًا بالصينية أتركوني أعيش، وهم يجرونه وهو على هذا الوضع، وجميع  من بالجسر يضحكون من شدة المنظر.
عقاب الأمهات

وفي ذلك الموقف تظهر فيه الأم مع ابنها وهي تجبره على عبور الجسر بينما هو  يرفض بشدة ويتعلق بزراعها حتى وصلوا إلى نصف الجسر وهناك قررت أن تلقنه  درسًا في الاعتماد على نفسه وقهر الخوف إلا أن الولد فاجأ الجميع ونام في  مكانه ولم يتحرك مما أثار سخرية الجميع وضحكهم.
احذر الثقة فقد ينكسر الجسر

وهي خدعة مرئية تم تصميمها بالجسر ويشعر معها الزائر وكأن الزجاج يتهشم من  تحت أقدامه، وفي هذا المشهد يظهر رجل يمشي بخطوات واثقة على جسر الزجاج ولا  يظهر عليه الشعور بالخوف تماما، وفجأة وبينما هو يسير فوق الجسر تظهر خدعة  تحطم الزجاج فيظن الرجل بأن الزجاج قد تحطم بالفعل فيتملكه الفزع الشديد  حتى يسقط على الأرض، وهنا يبدأ بالزحف وكلما استمر في الزحف استمر الزجاج  في التصدع فيسرع ليمسك بسور الجسر، ويتعلق به بشدة لمحاولة النجاة من  الموت.




حتى الحيوانات

فقد أصر بعض الزائرين على اصطحاب حيواناتهم الأليفة في هذه الرحلة الشيقة  وهنا يظهر رجل يقوم بعبور الجسر، وبصحبته كلبه الخاص، وهو يسحب الكلب بقوة،  والكلب في شدة الفزع ويأبى أن يتحرك من مكانه، بسبب نظره للأسفل واعتقاده  بأنه سوف يسقط من هذا الارتفاع الشاهق، والرجل يصر على سحبه رغم ذلك، ربما  لأنه أراد أن يُشعر كلبه ببعض الإثارة، والجميع من حوله يضحكون.
المرأة الباكية

وهي امرأة ظلت متعلقة بأحد الصخور التي بجانب السور الذي على جانب الجسر  وتحاول أن تغلق عينيها بيدها من شدة المنظر، وعلى الرغم من إصرارها على  تكملة المغامرة إلا أنها ظلت تبكي، وكانت كلما نظرت للأسفل تستمر في البكاء  الشديد، وتعود لتغلق عينيها ثانيةً، والجميع يضحكون على إصرارها على  العبور وتمسكها بالبكاء في نفس الوقت.     *​


----------



## بطرس خوري حداد (3 أكتوبر 2021)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

